# SMG problem, no reverse.



## B12UES (Mar 13, 2007)

Help!!!!!!!!

Has anybody heard of this problem, I have a 330Ci with a SMG box, when cold, mornings, the gearbox will not go into reverse, after a few minutes its fine and all day its fine. I just don't trust main dealers so before I go can anybody help


----------



## paulnwgb (Feb 28, 2007)

I had the same problem on a Ferrari F1 (their equivalent of SMG) transmission. Always happened when cold. It wasn't such a huge problem so I ignored it for a while - after a few minutes it was fine, but over the weeks it progressively got worse, and didn't need to be as 'cold' to manifest itself. As more weeks went by, it got to the point where reverse just wouldn't work at all - regardless of how cold/hot it was. 

The real annoying thing is I can't remember what exactly the fault was! :dunno: 

What I do remember is I certainly couldn't take care of it myself, it had to go the dealer - thankfully under warranty! Took them a day to put it right.


----------



## B12UES (Mar 13, 2007)

Cheers mate, looks like I'll be booking it in soon.


----------



## paulnwgb (Feb 28, 2007)

Wahey - a fellow scouser


----------



## Gran Turismo (Aug 7, 2006)

The problem could have several causes, from a bad electrical contact below the shifter (or somewhere else) to some mechanical lubrication problem in the gearbox going away when parts are slightly expanding. 
At any rate there's not much you can find out yourself, you'll need to rely on your dealer for this one - and leave the car there for a while so they can always let it cool down multiple times for reproducing the problem.


----------



## B12UES (Mar 13, 2007)

Correct, from a small farming village just north of Fazakerly, well it was once.


----------



## B12UES (Mar 13, 2007)

*Thanks GT*

Cheers mate, strange thing is that all the various places I've rang for help have never heard of this happening, fortunately the forward gears are ace, just need to remeber not to park it up were I have to make a quick getaway backwards.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## JetWiz (Dec 31, 2006)

paulnwgb said:


> I had the same problem on a Ferrari F1 (their equivalent of SMG) transmission. Always happened when cold. It wasn't such a huge problem so I ignored it for a while - after a few minutes it was fine, but over the weeks it progressively got worse, and didn't need to be as 'cold' to manifest itself. As more weeks went by, it got to the point where reverse just wouldn't work at all - regardless of how cold/hot it was.
> 
> The real annoying thing is I can't remember what exactly the fault was! :dunno:
> 
> What I do remember is I certainly couldn't take care of it myself, it had to go the dealer - thankfully under warranty! Took them a day to put it right.


Great build up to a climax and then you kinda left us all hanging....


----------



## B12UES (Mar 13, 2007)

*Update*

Got my 330 SMG back last night, BMW had a look, they reckon the oil level in the gear box was low, this is a sealed unit so not checked when serviced, they also re-programmed the software to teach the gearbox how to work, this morning it went into reverse without any problems it also feels a lot quicker in the gear change and also when you come to a stop it seems to go from 1 to 2 a lot quicker, BMW still not sure why the level of oil was low, no obviuos leaks so they want it back again to have another inspection of it.


----------



## Gran Turismo (Aug 7, 2006)

Gran Turismo said:


> some mechanical lubrication problem in the gearbox going away when parts are slightly expanding


Bingo!


----------



## mauidreamer (Mar 28, 2007)

I am having a similar problem with my 645. At first I thought it was just the cold, but now it is back in the shop for the 2nd time in 2 weeks after a total freeze-up on a major road at an intersection. It is an intermittent problem that progressively has gotten worse and is a serious safety issue.


----------

